# Need help fast! Drywall understairs



## 10crazyfists (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 10crazyfists (Feb 5, 2014)

Please guys help me out here


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You could just frame out with 2X4s, on the same angle as the stairs, past all the wires and install sheet rock, shouldn't be too hard to do.

It is pretty late at night here right now, I am sure some of the other guys will have other suggestions tomorrow.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the way I would do it.
Pad it out with 2 X 4's laying flat against the studs on that knee wall under the stairs, then add three more to set up against the bottoms of the stair treads and attached at the top and bottom.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Instead of framing to the bottom of the steps do it in one piece and frame to the top of the little bump out from the top of the steps.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

joed said:


> Instead of framing to the bottom of the steps do it in one piece and frame to the top of the little bump out from the top of the steps.
> 
> View attachment 80800


This is the way I had in mind also. 

How do you make the red lines like that?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

BigJim said:


> This is the way I had in mind also.
> 
> How do you make the red lines like that?


If you're running a windows machine, you can do it with the "Snipping tool". :thumbsup:


----------



## 10crazyfists (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you guys I knew I would get some helpful advice. 

My next question is how should I fix the new timber? Don't want to think it may fall on someone If I don't fix it well.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

BigJim said:


> This is the way I had in mind also.
> 
> How do you make the red lines like that?


Use MSPaint. 
I think I would use screws to fasten it. Less chance of doing more damage to the existing plaster from hammering in nails.


I also just realized that picture is sideways. here is right side up version.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I will give it a try.

I thought something was wrong with that picture.


----------



## 10crazyfists (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks fellas 
I will go get some 2x4 timber on the weekend and attempt to put it right as my wife is nagging me that it looks awful 

Will post my progress.

Thank You all


----------

